# Mass Effect 1: Ständig hängt das Spiel. Wie kann ich das beheben?



## TanteMathilda80 (3. September 2014)

*Mass Effect 1: Ständig hängt das Spiel. Wie kann ich das beheben?*

Hallo, seit kurzem *hängt* Mass Effect 1 bei mir *alle 30 Sekunden*. Der Hänger dauert *maximal 1 Sekunde,* was extrem nervt. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel, in höchster Einstellung, flüssig. Vorher gab es auch keine Hänger, deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wo hier der Storch im Salat liegt.
Habe mir heute _"Malwarebytes Anti Malware Premium"_, _"Avira Antivirus Pro"_ (vorher war die McAfee Testversion drauf) und "_CCleaner (FREE)"_ installiert. Ich vermute, dass hier vielleicht ein Zusammenhang besteht. Wie ich dem entgegenwirken kann, ist mir aber eher unklar.

Hier die Angaben zu meinem System:
Betriebssystem:                                       Windows 8.1.
Prozessor:                                               Intel® Core(TM); i7-4770 (3,4 GHz, Turbo Boost bis zu 3,9 GHz, 8 MB Cache)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz RAM
Grafikkarte: AMD® Radeon(TM); R7 240 mit 2 GB Grafikspeicher

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe finde.
Gruß
Tante Mathilda


----------



## Shorty484 (3. September 2014)

Laufen denn andere Spiele problemlos? Oder besteht das Problem nur bei Mass Effect? Gerade mit Malwarebytes und CCleaner kann man sich viel am Windowssystem kaputt machen, wenn man die Programme falsch anwendet. Schau bitte auch mal auf der Herstellerseite Deines Mainboards und bei AMD nach aktuellen Treibern für Mainboard und Grafikkarte.


----------



## TanteMathilda80 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Shorty,

was genau meinst du mit deiner Warnung zu CCleaner und Malwarebytes? Was könnte ich da falsch machen?

Hauptsächlich spiele ich gerade die Mass Effect Reihe. Der Fehler ist heute erst aufgetreten. Nachdem ich besagte Programme installiert habe. Um die Treiber werde ich mich eben kümmern.


----------



## TanteMathilda80 (3. September 2014)

Jetzt ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass das AMD Catalyst Control Center plötzlich nicht mehr in deutscher, sondern in englischer Sprache ist. Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Shorty484 (4. September 2014)

TanteMathilda80 schrieb:


> Hallo Shorty,
> 
> was genau meinst du mit deiner Warnung zu CCleaner und Malwarebytes? Was könnte ich da falsch machen?



Bei CCleaner geht es hauptsächlich um die "Bereinigung der Registry". Dabei kann es passieren, dass Einträge gelöscht werden, welche für Windows wichtig sind. Das kann zu Problemen mit Windows oder auch zum Totalausfall führen.

Wenn man Malwarebytes verwendet, sollte man auch 100% sicher sein, dass die erkannten Dateien, die man löscht, auch wirklich schädliche Malware sind. Denn das Programm listet auch Malware auf, die in ganz normalen Programmen enthalten ist bzw. sogar in Windows selbst.



> Jetzt ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass das AMD Catalyst Control Center  plötzlich nicht mehr in deutscher, sondern in englischer Sprache ist.  Wie ist das denn passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Enfach mal deinstallieren und die neue Version installieren.


----------



## TanteMathilda80 (4. September 2014)

Hallo Shorty!



Shorty484 schrieb:


> Enfach mal deinstallieren und die neue Version installieren.



Hab ich gemacht. Ist immer noch englisch. Die neueste Version scheint es wohl nur in englischer Sprache zu geben.

Mass Effect läuft jetzt übrigens normal. Ich habe DirectX 9 und Microsoft NET.Framework 1.1 installiert.

Aber mal eine andere Frage zu einem anderen Spiel. Werde ich *THIEF* mit höchsten Einstellungen spielen können? Die Beschaffenheit meines PCs hatte ich ja im ersten Posting erwähnt.

Gruß
Tante Mathilda


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2014)

TanteMathilda80 schrieb:


> Aber mal eine andere Frage zu einem anderen Spiel. Werde ich *THIEF* mit höchsten Einstellungen spielen können? Die Beschaffenheit meines PCs hatte ich ja im ersten Posting erwähnt.
> 
> Gruß
> Tante Mathilda



Also das Ur-Thief von 1998 bestimmt. 
Das neue 2014er Thief ganz sicher nicht.

Dein Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher ist super, aber die Grafikkarte R7 240 ist eine ganz üble Gurke. Für Spiele viel zu schwach und daher nicht geeignet.  



> Das untere Ende der Nahrungskette bedient "Oland", ein aus dem  Mobilsegment bekannter Low-End-Chip, welcher es nun auf den  Desktop-Markt geschafft hat. Sowohl die Radeon R7 240 als auch die  Radeon R7 250 beherbergen den Winzling, wobei nur die R7 250 den  Vollausbau mit 384 Shader-ALUs (Oland XT) trägt, die R7 240 muss mit  einer Compute Unit weniger auskommen (320 ALUs; Oland Pro). In beiden  Fällen handelt es sich um relativ langsame Grafikkarten auf respektive  unter dem Niveau der Radeon HD 7730  - vermutlich treten sie im überarbeiteten Portfolio an die Stelle  dieses noch relativ jungen Modells. Da AMD bei diesen Grafikkarten  sowohl lahmen DDR3- als auch flinkeren GDDR5-Speicher erlaubt, ist hier  besondere Vorsicht geboten.
> Quelle: AMD Radeon R7 240, R7 250, R7 260X, R9 270X und R9 280X: Neue, alte Bekannte im Test [Test der Woche]



Damit läuft kein halbwegs aktuelles Spiel mit höchsten Einstellungen flüssig. 
Für Deine schnelle CPU würde ich mindestens eine R9 270X, besser R9 280(X) oder R9 290 empfehlen.


----------



## TanteMathilda80 (4. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Auskunft Chemenu!


----------

